# How do YOU choose Betta names?



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

People here are so creative when naming their fish. From exotic to meaningful names there's a lot of well named fish. But I was curious as to if people here follow a naming convention (a rule as to how to name fish, for example only using names from a specific language) or if people just find a name that suits the fish. I imagine everyone has their own methods to this.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't really have a rule for naming my boys,but I do like to give them 'cutie pie' names,because they're so beautiful & funny.:mrgreen:


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I just sort of name them? I start calling them different things until I find the right name. Sometimes it's easy. Like with Stella, I had her named picked out at the store. She looks like a Stella. I had a bit of time to name Ronnie because I rescued him from an art installation at my school. So I had met him and seen him and his name was picked out before I picked it up. Perry was tricky. He was hard to name. I finally decided on Perry cause he is periwinkle.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Peaches was named by my boyfriend. Champion was the name of a character in my favourite books. Samson just because he looked so beautiful and it suited him. Spike because of his crowntail. Koda just sounded cute for my baby Betta. Duncan was a character in my favourite books. and finally Barclay is named after my favourite author Suzanne Barclay.

My Cat Logan was named after the wolverine.
I love to name things..lol


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Betta Names*

People on our site usually base their fishes' names on their coloring. Rusty is almost completely red hence his name. I have seen some fish names such as Sunkist for those fish who have some orange color in them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to have a Marvel theme but those fish have dwindled in numbers now and it's more based on the personality of the fish or half the time they name themselves. I do have a bit of a M*A*S*H theme going on right now with Hawkeye, Pierce, and then I did have Radar as well for anyone who knows the show lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Marshawn;was purchased at Superbowl time (Seahawk fan) due to his color bluish turquoise depending on light...he now has red to him too. Sadly, Wilson was purchased before and had severe sbd and didn't make it.

Peechee; named for color 

Bubblo; named for bubble nests, and bubbly personality...I swear he wags his fins, and he comes out from where ever he is when I tap on the tank..I bet he would talk if he could! And, he always comes to the front when I sit by the tank to read.

Prince Hendrix; Originally name Prince for Purple Haze the minute I saw him, then realized Prince was Purple Rain, so I kept both. And he has that active rocker personality with the flares!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I tend to name mine by word association. Myr was grey when we got him so I ran thru mirror, smoke, lake, water, Oh! Sliver Myr from MtG! and Saki's was Blue, little boy blue, little boy, Nagasaki, Saki. Maxx was a pun (betta Maxx), and Fritz is a bad joke (Fritz! they shot Fritz! from wizards)

my orginal set of Cories were Ob,Fuse,Kate and Leopold. of which I only have leopold left.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't have my betta yet, but the names I'm thinking of (and my last betta's name) are all from anime. I'm not sure why, but Japanese names suit them. I think my ugh, once he comes home, is gonna be ragnarok (from should eater) or mikaasa (from attack on Titan) depending on which one suits the one I pick. My old one was named Ash (from pokemon, of course!) since he was a grey/red. 
My tank is cycling now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

When I name a betta, I name them based on:
a)personality
b)coloring
c)tail type

And then I look at either human names, mythology, or Roman and Greek names. Every once in awhile I name one from a TV show or a Chinese Emperor/Empress. 

I've had Apollo, Athena/Athos, and Hercules; Roman/Greek, Jing Jang and Chai; Chinese Empresses, Pheonix, Raven, and Merlin(Dragon); Mythology, Rosie and Bloo; Human names.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm interesting question. I know I named Beta, betta just due to the fact that I was calling him betta from the beginning.

Merlin got his name due to his personality, and Dragoon got his partially based on his color, and partially due to wanting to keep a "Merlin" (BBC TV show) theme. 

I'm hoping to have a new boy (will know for sure) later tonight, and I sort of have a name picked out, but I need to be sure it fits. I think, for the most part, I base names off their personalities.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

For me it's a combination of personality and color. So far I have named only one of the new babies as it's the only one that has stuck out name wise. Purely a color based name I'm calling him Christmas. Solid green body with solid red fins. Fishkey got his name I don't know how. I said it one day while cleaning his tank and it stuck. Gypsy because she liked to hide to the point that I thought she had jumped out several times on me. And Luna because of her white moon face.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I kinda name my bettas from their color, though I pick theme names for all of them. XD

all of mine got their names from fish we eat (sad lol). Sardine, Anchovy, Perch and Tuna.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

First betta I had years ago was Paco. I have no idea why it was just a name I liked when I was a kid. Probably was looking at a taco seasoning mix in the kitchen or something  
Second one was Sabboth because he was mostly black (Black Sabboth...har)

Now newly introduced again (over ten years later) to betta keeping, my man Ludwig Van Murphy (SIP) was named confusingly. First I wanted him to be Murphy (sea warrior in irish) but nobody else liked that name....so I went with Ludwig after Beethoven because I am a classical music fan. I kept the "van Murphy" because I thought it was ridiculous and cute. What a silly fish name. I loved it. 

I was thinking of keeping a composer theme with my fish from now on...but the one I'm getting from Thailand is white/blue and he reminded me of Winter so I'm thinking that will be his name. So I guess that one is based on colour. I may change my mind though. Or I may get a second boy, maybe a Mozart


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have the name picked out then go find a betta to match it (I'm bad) 
My first I thought of 2/3 names then went out and got a betta, then ended up naming him something completely different.
My second I wanted to name ryuuji (dragon) so that name fit a lot of looks
I'm hoping to get archnologia next (the blue and black dragon of death)


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Hmm interesting question. I know I named Beta, betta just due to the fact that I was calling him betta from the beginning.
> 
> Merlin got his name due to his personality, and Dragoon got his partially based on his color, and partially due to wanting to keep a "Merlin" (BBC TV show) theme.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a new boy (will know for sure) later tonight, and I sort of have a name picked out, but I need to be sure it fits. I think, for the most part, I base names off their personalities.


Dragoon the Great! lolololol my brother's obsessed with him


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine I named after the sky for no reason. They were originally all -light names (Twilight, Moonlight, etc.) but my current baby's Bluestar because she was such a deep blue color and had lots of shine to her tail and fins.


----------



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

*My Turn*

This thread has been so interesting to read, I love how almost everyone has their own logic to their naming madness. Now it's my turn. 

I got my first Betta since High School (ugh I feel old) yesterday. I'd been mulling a handful of names, then a betta who didn't jive with any of them caught my eye. I finally settled on naming him Pascal, a name that's common in France, Spain, Germany and surrounding areas. I came by this name through watching Tangled lol (I'm a 30 yrold guy, oye lol) and that's the name of a green/blue chameleon in the movie. Then I researched the name, and this might be me being an ignorant American, but I often equate French and Spanish peope with passion about everything. And this betta is feisty as heck. And thus he is named Pascal.


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

Fishster said:


> This thread has been so interesting to read, I love how almost everyone has their own logic to their naming madness. Now it's my turn.
> 
> I got my first Betta since High School (ugh I feel old) yesterday. I'd been mulling a handful of names, then a betta who didn't jive with any of them caught my eye. I finally settled on naming him Pascal, a name that's common in France, Spain, Germany and surrounding areas. I came by this name through watching Tangled lol (I'm a 30 yrold guy, oye lol) and that's the name of a green/blue chameleon in the movie. Then I researched the name, and this might be me being an ignorant American, but I often equate French and Spanish peope with passion about everything. And this betta is feisty as heck. And thus he is named Pascal.


That's ok. I'm obsessed with Frozen. I've watched the movie 5 times. Number of screenshots/pictures? DONT GO THERE! Not giving away my age but obviously I'm not a 6-year-old lol


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

My betta's names sort of just... come to me. Spirit is Spirit because it just seemed to suit him. The same goes for Smaug, Sapphire and Lightning.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Our name theme actually started with Ares, our third betta. He was such a flare happy fish he constantly seemed like he was ready for war. Plus he was red and blue, so he became named Ares.
Apollo became renamed after the god of the sun (he's orange and blue and a sweetheart).
Lir was named after the celtic god of the sea, (he is a turquoise with dark blue and red, and is temperamental!). 
Osiris is solid white, and was named after...yep, the Egyptian god of resurrection (or the dead and the afterlife). Mostly because he is so white he reminds me of a ghost. 
And then there is Loki. He is the Norse trickster god. He was solid grey when we brought him home, and then as he got better, he turned red/blue and purple. Plus, Tom Hiddleston (who plays Loki in the Marvel movies) is GORGEOUS as Loki!
We also have the snails that are Hermes (Greek messenger god) because I thought that was humorous, and Pan, who is not a god at all, but he's gold and green and as he stars in A Midsummers Night Dream, the colors remind me of the moon, and grass, so a Midsummers Night.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

I name them after things that are meaningful to me. I named Highblood after Grand Highblood from Homestuck after finishing a halloween costume for him. Diesel was named for my love of cars and because of the little gilts of green on his black face that reminded me of motor oil. My sister helped me name Seuss. I love writing so the name sort of fit for him.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Our betta's all have musical terms for names. Cadence (my fish), Largo, and Adagio (my mom's fish). It's a bit hard finding a musical terms that fit the personality sometimes, but my mother seems committed to theme haha. (My betta was a rescue that was already named, and I have yet to get another because of lack of space.)


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Jumper - I picked up his cup in PetSmart and shakes and wiggled like "don't manhandle me..." So I figured I'd just call him jumper cause I felt he would have jumped out at me if the lid wasn't on.

Carol - I wanted something more "humanly," I named Carol after an old mean bus driver I had in high school because both were sassy.

Rustafarrio - I love the Spanish language. This name was completely random. But it works out because he is a deep red color. 

Deoxys - named after a Pokémon, in the movie "Destiny Deoxys" (I think) I loved the show when I was little and I just remember when I saw him in his cup I was like.. "Deoxys.. That's it!"


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I named Opalo because of his color (cellophane). Opal sounded too feminine, so I added an o. I found out later that it means "opal" in Spanish.

Mr. Gold was named after a character in the show "Once Upon a Time". The character is also known as Rumplestiltskin. Since Mr. Gold is a copper dragonscale, it seemed like an appropriate name. 

If I ever start a betta sorority, the girls will all have themed names.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

I like book character names, I have had a Luna and I now have a Cobriana. I also had a Sully but I don't know what I was thinking...


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

All the ones I have named are after famous historical people, or characters in books. I hav had 2 Cleopatras, a Victoria, Mark Antoney, and a Pippin.


----------



## Cara (Apr 27, 2014)

All of them seem to have Harry Potter names except one of them, poor little Theta got left out of the theme somehow.. :lol:

I have a Fred, George, and Ollivander.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

All my bettas were a Disney inspired name. My last 2 were Pluto and Sharkbait but my Papa just recently passed away so I named my latest betta after him (Ed). For the future I will stick with the Disney


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

As for my bettas, my male veiltail was named Ted. No particular reason, just thought of the name and it stuck. My halfmoon betta that I got after him, Theo was named after Theo Huxatable from the Cosby show. Myra came from the character on Family Matters. Cole...was different. I didn't name him until the day after I brought him home. Names I had tried with him were Kenny, Rex and Charlie. Finally decided on Cole because of the black markings on his face looked like charcoal plus the character from the sitcom Martin came to mind.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I name them after things I love or random things. Stay Golden Ponyboy is named after a line in he book "The Outsiders." Brandy Hilton is named after a singer named Brandon Hilton. J-Star is named after Jeffree Star. Dahvie Vanity is named after Dahvie Vanity from Blood on the dancefloor. Then I have peacock since he looked like a peacock feather when I first got him. Diábolos(devil in Greek) because he is a little devil. Mr.Grumpy because he likes to flare at me. I also have two unnamed


----------

